# today's additions



## Ron-NY (Jul 21, 2007)

Paph Johanna Bernhardt (roth. 'Knight' X adductum 'Black Stallion') - BS
Paph gigantifolium 'Awsome' X Michael Koopowitz 'Stephan' - BS
Paph gigantifolium X Saint Swithin -NBS

Sideria japonica
Ascocentrum christianum


----------



## bwester (Jul 21, 2007)

where did that second one come from???


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 21, 2007)

bwester said:


> where did that second one come from???



These are plants that Piping Rock just got in stock. I spent the day potting for Glen and these were my selections to add to my collection. You don't see too many gigantifolium hybrids around so I decided to add these.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2007)

wow... color me jealous. i dunno what it is about Johanna Bernhardt but...


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it is actually Johanna Berkhart? At least the ones I have from Piping Rock and Orchid Inn are.


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2007)

great picks Ron


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2007)

nice.


----------

